# ANO - Advance ZincTek



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Antaria Limited (ANO), formerly Advanced Nanotechnology Limited develops, manufactures, and sells advanced metal oxide powders and dispersions for nanomaterials and nanomaterials products worldwide using its own Advanced Nano's MCP technology.

http://www.antaria.com.au


----------



## pixel (8 July 2014)

*Re: ANO - Antaria Limited*



Joe Blow said:


> Antaria Limited (ANO), formerly Advanced Nanotechnology Limited develops, manufactures, and sells advanced metal oxide powders and dispersions for nanomaterials and nanomaterials products worldwide using its own Advanced Nano's MCP technology.
> 
> http://www.antaria.com.au




ANO has been falling steadily and languishing around 1 penny for years.





In recent months, however, it seems to have formed a base and attracted some interest - if only mine 




Today's announcement and 4M trade could signal a turn to the better.
I hold - speccie rules, OK?


----------



## pixel (1 September 2014)

*Re: ANO - Antaria Limited*

Breakout at last?




I've topped up - just in time, it seems. First target 2/2.1c.


----------



## pixel (4 September 2014)

*Re: ANO - Antaria Limited*






pixel said:


> Breakout at last?
> I've topped up - just in time, it seems. First target 2/2.1c.




... and off to the next leg up.
new target 2.4c; stop lifted to Close Below 2.1


----------



## pixel (30 September 2014)

*Re: ANO - Antaria Limited*



pixel said:


> ... and off to the next leg up.
> new target 2.4c; stop lifted to Close Below 2.1




That target became yesterday's resistance and led to a "Please Explain?" this morning. "It's the Market, stoopid!"
I took profit yesterday, just in case resistance would hold; but got back on board early today.




This leg could run as high as 3.8c.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2015)

*Re: ANO - Antaria Limited*

The March 4C reported positive cash flow.

Judging by recent trading, the next 4C could well present another pleasant "surprise".




I'm back on the buy - fingers crossed.


----------



## System (13 July 2016)

On July 13th, 2016, Antaria Limited changed its name to Advanced Nano Technologies Limited.


----------



## System (25 October 2017)

On October 25th, 2017, Advanced Nano Technologies Limited changed its name to Advance NanoTek Limited.


----------



## Cam019 (1 August 2018)




----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Positive Chart …… 

Turned over $2.6 million last Quarter for a small net profit  …. 

$1+ million in the bank …..  

$40 million market cap

Looks over valued on face value but there is potential upside given their consumer product lines.


----------



## Zaxon (17 February 2019)

I hear that some governments are considering mandating mineral only elements in UV creams.  If this does pan out, ANO may accelerate it growth.


----------



## Zaxon (27 March 2019)

All indications are that Zinc Oxide (along with Titanium Oxide) will be the two allowed active ingredients in sunscreens going forward.


----------



## barney (27 March 2019)

Zaxon said:


> I hear that some governments are considering mandating mineral only elements in UV creams.  If this does pan out, ANO may accelerate it growth.




Haven't been watching this I looked at it last August …… What an amazing rise since the year started

Hope you hold some Zaxon


----------



## Zaxon (27 March 2019)

barney said:


> What an amazing rise since the year started
> 
> Hope you hold some Zaxon




Oh yes, I'm a fervent holder.


----------



## barney (27 March 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Oh yes, I'm a fervent holder.




Your shout then ……. I'll have a bucket of bourbon thanks


----------



## Zaxon (27 March 2019)

barney said:


> Your shout then



Wait and see if I win the monthly stock competition. I was first for quite a while there. I've now slipped back to third.


----------



## barney (27 March 2019)

Zaxon said:


> Wait and see if I win the monthly stock competition. I was first for quite a while there. I've now slipped back to third.




Yeah, it hadn't twigged that ANO was your Comp pick till your earlier post …… Bear in mind that if AMG gets to 20 cents, its my shout (that's not going to happen … this month)

ANO has been spectacular this year  … glad to see someone reaping the rewards!


----------



## barney (3 April 2019)

This thing has gone a bit ballistic …. dare I play the devils advocate @Zaxon and suggest you might consider taking some profit off the table  … or not

Up yet another 11% to close at $4.50 today  … I also note that Lev Mizikovsky has been buying regularly over the last couple of months and owns a lazy 27 million Shares …

27 times $1= $27 million  …. 27 times $4.50 = just plain greedy …. 

Lev is currently living the dream I'd suggest


----------



## Zaxon (3 April 2019)

barney said:


> This thing has gone a bit ballistic …. dare I play the devils advocate @Zaxon and suggest you might consider taking some profit off the table  … or not



I'm holding on.  More for me, less for tax man.


barney said:


> currently living the dream I'd suggest



Well all of us ANO shareholders eat caviar on 100 ft yachts while sailing into the sunset.  It's a shareholder requirement.


----------



## Zaxon (4 April 2019)

barney said:


> This thing has gone a bit ballistic …. dare I play the devils advocate @Zaxon and suggest you might consider taking some profit off the table  … or not



To flesh out my answer, it depends on whether you believe in revision to the mean or trend following. 

Revision to the mean would tell us that ANO has broken out, and the higher the price goes, the closer it is to its next crash.  This could be the case.  And hence take profits now, as per your suggestion.

Trend following tells us that our best prediction of what will happen in the future, is just more of the same of what's being happening in the past.  In that case, you would hold ANO forever until that trend started dying off.

Both theories are valid, since they both happen all the time in the real market.  For now ANO seems to be in significant uptrend.  Will it revert to the mean?  Only time will tell.


----------



## barney (4 April 2019)

Zaxon said:


> I'm holding on.  More for me, *less for tax man*.
> 
> Well all of us ANO shareholders eat caviar on 100 ft yachts while sailing into the sunset.  It's a shareholder requirement.




That I agree with.   

As for the caviar and the yacht …. I usually have baked beans on a 9 foot tinny … The view is similar, just a lot closer to the ground

Up another 8% so far today …… Its getting dizzy up here …. hope she keeps going for you


----------



## Zaxon (4 April 2019)

I formally accept their unaudited, management accounts.


----------



## HelloU (4 April 2019)

barney said:


> That I agree with.
> 
> As for the caviar and the yacht …. I usually have baked beans on a 9 foot tinny … The view is similar, just a lot closer to the ground
> 
> Up another 8% so far today …… Its getting dizzy up here …. hope she keeps going for you



(no disrespect intended)

if I had a 9 footer I would not take it on the water either ....


----------



## barney (4 April 2019)

HelloU said:


> (no disrespect intended)
> 
> if I had a 9 footer I would not take it on the water either ....




Lol …  It was 12 foot but I cut the ends of it so it fits in the garden shed …. doesn't float as well as it used to for some reason


----------



## barney (4 April 2019)

$4.65 Close today on increasing Volume but long tails both ends of the candle ….. A small breather would not surprise but if the Volume kicks up who knows


----------



## verce (4 April 2019)

Really like this company.


----------



## HelloU (4 April 2019)

agreed
my list (in no order)
ano, rft, lpe, ddr, vee, lbl, xrf, aer


----------



## Zaxon (22 May 2019)

barney said:


> This thing has gone a bit ballistic …. dare I play the devils advocate @Zaxon and suggest you might consider taking some profit off the table



I decided to revisit this a little later, to see whether your suggestion back in April would have saved me from doom, or whether I was better holding on.






So far so good!  I shall continue to hold.


----------



## sptrawler (22 May 2019)

Great pick Zaxon.


----------



## barney (22 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> I decided to revisit this a little later, to see whether your suggestion back in April would have saved me from doom.




Indeed …. Punters should always back their own judgement

To be fair though, I was only suggesting taking some profits off the table around those April highs and 7 days later it had retraced around 18% …… so it wasn't such a bad call … Great looking chart!


----------



## Zaxon (22 May 2019)

barney said:


> To be fair though, I was only suggesting taking some profits off the table around those April highs and 7 days later it had retraced around 18% …… so it wasn't such a bad call



And it could have just as easily gone down.  Nothing goes up forever.  

I choose to believe that stocks continue to go up, for no other reason than they feel blessed because I'm holding them.


----------



## barney (22 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> *they feel blessed because I'm holding them*.




  …. Of course!


----------



## verce (22 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> I decided to revisit this a little later, to see whether your suggestion back in April would have saved me from doom, or whether I was better holding on.
> 
> View attachment 94838
> 
> ...




Good on you for having the courage to back your judgement and not sit on the sidelines criticizing.

I have a lot of respect for investors who do their research and are able to pull the trigger on undervalued opportunities when they arise.

I had a lot of people telling me to sell another stock that I picked up at 20 cents - it was 'hopeless' and 'hyped' and it continued to be a dud investment all the way from 20 to 40 to 50 to 60 to 70 cents.

70 cents was the ceiling of course, but I still held. And then it went to a $1 which was the absolute limit and an insane valuation - greater fool theory and all that. It's $1.20 now.


----------



## verce (22 May 2019)

*Based on my research, ANO's next closest competitor cannot compete on performance OR price.*

This is the kind of advantage that only a hostile takeover can secure. Further to this, there is a very tight register of only ~60 million shares with significant ownership by management.

I could count on one hand the number of ASX-listed companies so perfectly aligned with shareholders.

Very strong moat around this business. I give it my strongest fundamental endorsement.


----------



## Zaxon (22 May 2019)

verce said:


> *Based on my research, ANO's next closest competitor cannot compete on performance OR price.*



lol.  I just read that on HC.  It's like parallel universes connecting.


----------



## verce (22 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> lol.  I just read that on HC.  It's like parallel universes connecting.




I operate on both forums. I stay here mostly for @Ann 's charts


----------



## barney (22 May 2019)

verce said:


> I could count on one hand the number of ASX-listed companies so *perfectly aligned with shareholders*.




The Price action concurs … $5.80 close up almost 14% today … solid.


----------



## Klogg (22 May 2019)

It's not often you find a company that:

- Has high operating leverage
- Has a sizeable moat due to IP
- Also is the lowest cost producer
- Has demand that far outstrips supply
- And has regulation in favour of its product (see recent FDA sunscreen monograph proposal)
- most importantly, has Lev Mizikovsky leading the charge

I bought roughly a 10% position in my portfolio at 80c. This is now a huge portion of my holdings, as I haven't trimmed any of the position.


----------



## galumay (22 May 2019)

Klogg said:


> I bought roughly a 10% position in my portfolio at 80c. This is now a huge portion of my holdings, as I haven't trimmed any of the position.




Well done Klogg. ANO is one that got away from me, it didn't catch my eye until it was far too late.


----------



## Zaxon (22 May 2019)

galumay said:


> ANO is one that got away from me, it didn't catch my eye until it was far too late.



You make ANO sound like a girl you knew in high school.


----------



## HelloU (22 May 2019)

grabbing them and hangin on are the easy'ish part, it is the jumping off part that i find way more difficult to do.

(attach that comment to whichever post above u like)


----------



## galumay (23 May 2019)

Zaxon said:


> You make ANO sound like a girl you knew in high school.




No, they all caught my eye in High School!



HelloU said:


> (attach that comment to whichever post above u like)




I like the economy of effort, it works perfectly with both!


----------



## Klogg (24 May 2019)

HelloU said:


> grabbing them and hangin on are the easy'ish part, it is the jumping off part that i find way more difficult to do.
> 
> (attach that comment to whichever post above u like)




Not so sure holding on is the easy part, but I agree that jumping off is difficult. Because of the past and potential future growth rates, and potential changes to gross margins, a small change in either of these shifts expectation of future cash flows *significantly*. Makes valuation really damn hard and imprecise.

Further, I've only held the majority of this position for about 9 months, and given my current structure I can benefit from CGT discounts if I hold another 2-3. That's not to say I'm going to sell at the current price, but shifting the capital elsewhere becomes cheaper in roughly 2-3 months time.


----------



## HelloU (24 May 2019)

Klogg said:


> Not so sure holding on is the easy part, but I agree that jumping off is difficult. Because of the past and potential future growth rates, and potential changes to gross margins, a small change in either of these shifts expectation of future cash flows *significantly*. Makes valuation really damn hard and imprecise.
> 
> Further, I've only held the majority of this position for about 9 months, and given my current structure I can benefit from CGT discounts if I hold another 2-3. That's not to say I'm going to sell at the current price, but shifting the capital elsewhere becomes cheaper in roughly 2-3 months time.



hey, 2nd bit first ...... we each have different masters and i often find the devil is in the detail (but often we do not know the details of others). and on that it will be some time before i again have the luxury of worrying about cgt implications on a parcel trade  (not from trading i am pleased to say)

on the 1st, by holding on i meant it is easy when going up. it is when a stock stops going up that i find it tricky - does not matter if i have held for 3 days or 3 years - i put a lot of effort into tracking inflection points on my charts to retain profits - and it really hurts my head.

cheers


----------



## Klogg (24 May 2019)

HelloU said:


> hey, 2nd bit first ...... we each have different masters and i often find the devil is in the detail (but often we do not know the details of others). and on that it will be some time before i again have the luxury of worrying about cgt implications on a parcel trade  (not from trading i am pleased to say)
> 
> on the 1st, by holding on i meant it is easy when going up. it is when a stock stops going up that i find it tricky - does not matter if i have held for 3 days or 3 years - i put a lot of effort into tracking inflection points on my charts to retain profits - and it really hurts my head.
> 
> cheers




Ah ok. I guess we come to sell decisions very differently. 


As for today's announcement - they expect to continue the current growth rate (well and truly over 100% YoY) for the first half of 2020. And that doesn't even include any European sales.
Keen to see the annual report - the operating leverage should become apparent.


----------



## Klogg (24 May 2019)

Klogg said:


> Ah ok. I guess we come to sell decisions very differently.
> 
> 
> As for today's announcement - they expect to continue the current growth rate (well and truly over 100% YoY) for the first half of 2020. And that doesn't even include any European sales.
> Keen to see the annual report - the operating leverage should become apparent.





...and my entire portfolio saw close to a 10% increase in value.


----------



## HelloU (24 May 2019)

comment: (not looking at this yet but there will be a time when i will - at some point history tells me that i will need to make the choice between putting profits in my pocket or watching those profits go into the pot with the frog. that is the point i find tricky)

cheers 
(somewhere above i think i posted my "specials" list)


----------



## Zaxon (24 May 2019)

The first time I've ever seen a company apologize for doing too well!  lol.


----------



## Zaxon (19 June 2019)

ANO seems to have entered a trading range of late.  My expectation is that it will break out of the range, particularly in the month of July.


----------



## IFocus (19 June 2019)

SP likes positive announcements note the move  days before May 24 (arrow No 2)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2020)

ANO getting sniffy with the ASX, thinking they've not been taken seriously, so they might take their bat and ball, to play elsewhere.... from  a few days ago (now back traing)


> *NASDAQ Investigation  *
> 
> In light of the current situation between our Company and the ASX, and given 70% of our
> sales are in the US and our market capitalisation is in excess of $200 million, the Board is
> ...


----------



## System (22 November 2021)

On November 22nd, 2021, Advance NanoTek Limited changed its name to Advance ZincTek Limited.


----------

